# Can you start to learn music by play?



## Foriero

Introducing the first beta version of the online music education program prod children and adults. Everything is under development and also you can contribute to the further development of this new platform. Thank you for the evaluation, feedback and your requirements in the section "Feature Request" Foriero. www.foriero.org


----------

